# Sims 3 Crashes on start up



## Tolan93 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Problem*:Sims3 Crashing on start up.
I Click on the Sims 3 Icon to load the game
The window appears and it goes fullscreen,Leaving me with a black screen.
After a couple of seconds, It just closes, returning me to the desktop.
I see that it happens to a few people(From looking at complaints on the Sims 3 Forums) but no one has offered a solution to this specific problem.

*Ive tried*:

Reinstalling
Replacing the CD
Updating Drivers
Checking to see if i met the minimum requirements
Updating the game
Restarting my computer
*Info*
System Specs:
(Report From Everest Home)

```
--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           EVEREST v2.20.405
    Homepage                                          http://www.lavalys.com/
    Report Type                                       Quick Report
    Computer                                          KEVIN
    Generator                                         User
    Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows Vista Professional 6.0.6001 (WinVista Beta)
    Date                                              2009-06-11
    Time                                              02:27


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Computer:
      Computer Name                                     KEVIN
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
      Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows Vista Professional
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 1
      User Name                                         User

    Motherboard:
      BIOS Type                                         Unknown (05/12/08)
      Communication Port                                Standard Serial over Bluetooth link (COM5)
      Communication Port                                Standard Serial over Bluetooth link (COM6)
      Communication Port                                Standard Serial over Bluetooth link (COM7)
      CPU Type                                          Mobile , 2200 MHz
      Motherboard Chipset                               Unknown
      Motherboard Name                                  Hewlett-Packard HP Compaq 6735s
      System Memory                                     2812 MB

    Display:
      Video Adapter                                     ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics  (256 MB)
      Video Adapter                                     ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics  (256 MB)
      Monitor                                           Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]

    Multimedia:
      Audio Adapter                                     High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

    Storage:
      IDE Controller                                    Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
      SCSI/RAID Controller                              A0JZ9OZM IDE Controller
      SCSI/RAID Controller                              ATUR69IZ IDE Controller
      SCSI/RAID Controller                              Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
      Disk Drive                                        FUJITSU MHZ2250BH G2 ATA Device  (232 GB, IDE)
      Optical Drive                                     TOZA 7O1E3CPQ SCSI CdRom Device
      Optical Drive                                     TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633L ATA Device
      Optical Drive                                     WRQBYX 89ABOP6FO SCSI CdRom Device
      Optical Drive                                     WRQBYX 89ABOP6FO SCSI CdRom Device
      SMART Hard Disks Status                           OK

    Partitions:
      C: (NTFS)                                         228231 MB (120290 MB free)
      D: (NTFS)                                         9217 MB (1644 MB free)
      F: (FAT32)                                        1021 MB (1018 MB free)
      Total Size                                        232.9 GB (120.1 GB free)

    Input:
      Keyboard                                          HID Keyboard Device
      Keyboard                                          Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard with HP QLB
      Mouse                                             HID-compliant mouse
      Mouse                                             Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad

    Network:
      Network Adapter                                   Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
      Network Adapter                                   Broadcom 4322AG 802.11a/b/g/draft-n Wi-Fi Adapter  (192.168.1.7)
      Network Adapter                                   Marvell Yukon 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
      Modem                                             Agere Systems HDA Modem
      Modem                                             Standard Modem over Bluetooth link

    Peripherals:
      Printer                                           Canon MP210 series Printer
      Printer                                           Fax
      Printer                                           HP Universal Printing PS
      Printer                                           Microsoft XPS Document Writer
      Printer                                           PDF Complete
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
      USB2 Controller                                   Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
      USB2 Controller                                   Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
      USB Device                                        HP Integrated Module with Bluetooth 2.0 Wireless Technology
      USB Device                                        HP Webcam [VGA]
      USB Device                                        USB Human Interface Device
      Battery                                           Microsoft AC Adapter
      Battery                                           Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
      Battery                                           Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ BIOS ]

    BIOS Properties:
      Vendor                                            Hewlett-Packard
      Version                                           68GPP Ver. F.03
      Release Date                                      07/02/2008
      Size                                              2048 KB
      Boot Devices                                      Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM
      Capabilities                                      Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS, Smart Battery
      Supported Standards                               DMI, ACPI
      Expansion Capabilities                            PCI, PCMCIA, USB

  [ System ]

    System Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      Hewlett-Packard
      Product                                           HP Compaq 6735s
      Version                                           F.03
      Serial Number                                     CNU8342LYK
      Universal Unique ID                               BC01D78B-003ADD11-9458A141-7F197842
      Wake-Up Type                                      Power Switch

  [ Motherboard ]

    Motherboard Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      Hewlett-Packard
      Product                                           30E4
      Version                                           KBC Version 94.1C
      Serial Number                                     Base Board Serial Number

  [ Chassis ]

    Chassis Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      Hewlett-Packard
      Serial Number                                     CNU8342LYK
      Asset Tag                                         CNU8342LYK
      Chassis Type                                      Notebook
      Boot-Up State                                     Safe
      Power Supply State                                Safe

  [ Processors / AMD Turion(tm)X2 Ultra DualCore Mobile ZM-82 ]

    Processor Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      AMD Corporation
      Version                                           AMD Turion(tm)X2 Ultra DualCore Mobile ZM-82
      Serial Number                                     NotSupport
      Asset Tag                                         FFFF
      External Clock                                    200 MHz
      Maximum Clock                                     2200 MHz
      Current Clock                                     2200 MHz
      Type                                              Central Processor
      Voltage                                           1.5 V
      Status                                            Enabled
      Socket Designation                                Unknown

  [ Caches / L1 Cache ]

    Cache Properties:
      Type                                              Internal
      Status                                            Enabled
      Operational Mode                                  Write-Back
      Associativity                                     2-way Set-Associative
      Maximum Size                                      256 KB
      Installed Size                                    256 KB
      Supported SRAM Type                               Pipeline Burst
      Current SRAM Type                                 Pipeline Burst
      Error Correction                                  Multi-bit ECC
      Socket Designation                                L1 Cache

  [ Caches / L2 Cache ]

    Cache Properties:
      Type                                              Internal
      Status                                            Enabled
      Operational Mode                                  Write-Back
      Maximum Size                                      2048 KB
      Installed Size                                    2048 KB
      Supported SRAM Type                               Pipeline Burst
      Current SRAM Type                                 Pipeline Burst
      Error Correction                                  Multi-bit ECC
      Socket Designation                                L2 Cache

  [ Memory Devices / SODIMM 0 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       SODIMM
      Type Detail                                       Synchronous
      Size                                              1024 MB
      Speed                                             800 MHz
      Total Width                                       64-bit
      Data Width                                        64-bit
      Device Locator                                    SODIMM 0
      Bank Locator                                      BANK0
      Manufacturer                                      Samsung
      Serial Number                                     CE00000000000000020830765B989B
      Asset Tag                                         Unknown
      Part Number                                       M4 70T2864QZ3-CF7

  [ Memory Devices / SODIMM 1 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       SODIMM
      Type Detail                                       Synchronous
      Size                                              2048 MB
      Speed                                             800 MHz
      Total Width                                       64-bit
      Data Width                                        64-bit
      Device Locator                                    SODIMM 1
      Bank Locator                                      BANK0
      Manufacturer                                      Unknown
      Serial Number                                     7F7F7F7F7F5100004C083108011510
      Asset Tag                                         Unknown
      Part Number                                       64T256020EDL2.5C2

  [ System Slots / PCI SLOT1 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  PCI SLOT1
      Type                                              PCI
      Usage                                             Empty
      Data Bus Width                                    32-bit
      Length                                            Long

  [ On-Board Devices / 256 ]

    On-Board Device Properties:
      Description                                       256


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPU Properties:
      CPU Type                                          Mobile 
      CPUID CPU Name                                    AMD Turion(tm)X2 Ultra DualCore Mobile ZM-82
      CPUID Revision                                    00200F31h

    CPU Speed:
      CPU Clock                                         2194.62 MHz

    CPU Cache:
      L1 Code Cache                                     64 KB
      L1 Data Cache                                     64 KB
      L2 Cache                                          1 MB  (Asynchronous)

    Motherboard Properties:
      Motherboard ID                                    <DMI>
      Motherboard Name                                  Hewlett-Packard HP Compaq 6735s

    BIOS Properties:
      System BIOS Date                                  05/12/08
      Video BIOS Date                                   06/26/08
      DMI BIOS Version                                  68GPP Ver. F.03


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Power Management Properties:
      Current Power Source                              AC Line
      Battery Status                                    97 % (High Level)
      Full Battery Lifetime                             Unknown
      Remaining Battery Lifetime                        Unknown


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


    Temperatures:
      CPU                                               55 °C  (131 °F)


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    B00 D00 F00:  PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  22 10 00 96  06 00 30 22  00 00 00 06  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  3C 10 E4 30 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  C4 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  08 9C 00 C0  C1 00 00 00  0B 00 00 00  42 20 05 00 
      Offset 50:  3C 10 E4 30  08 40 00 90  08 10 05 00  08 00 05 00 
      Offset 60:  7F 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 02 20 00  0D 80 8E 81 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  AA D4 F7 AE  00 00 00 20 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  10 00 00 03  20 2A 00 00  13 26 00 10 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 C0  7F 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  08 F8 7C D0 
      Offset A0:  26 00 74 00  00 00 00 81  00 00 00 00  79 01 C0 07 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 80  08 54 80 01  20 00 11 11  D0 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  60 0A 75 1C  02 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 05 00  FF FF FF FF  2C 02 00 00  08 09 01 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 80 80 00  08 00 00 E0  00 00 37 00 

    B00 D01 F00:  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  22 10 02 96  07 00 30 02  00 00 04 06  00 00 01 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 01 01 00  51 51 20 22 
      Offset 20:  20 D4 30 D4  01 C0 F1 CF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  44 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 18 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  08 B0 03 A8  00 00 00 00  22 10 02 96 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  0D 00 00 00  22 10 02 96  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D04 F00:  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  22 10 04 96  07 04 10 00  00 00 04 06  10 00 01 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 02 02 00  31 41 00 00 
      Offset 20:  10 D3 10 D4  01 D0 F1 D0  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 58 03 C8  00 00 00 00  10 A0 42 01  20 80 00 00 
      Offset 60:  10 08 00 00  12 0C 30 01  43 00 11 70  80 0C 24 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 48 01  00 00 01 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  05 B0 01 00  0C 30 E0 FE  B0 49 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  0D B8 00 00  3C 10 E4 30  08 00 03 A8  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D07 F00:  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  22 10 07 96  07 04 10 00  00 00 04 06  10 00 01 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 03 05 00  21 21 00 00 
      Offset 20:  10 D2 00 D3  01 D1 F1 D1  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 58 03 C8  00 00 00 00  10 A0 42 01  20 80 00 00 
      Offset 60:  10 08 00 00  12 0C 30 F7  00 00 00 11  E0 0C 3C 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 01 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  05 B0 01 00  0C 30 E0 FE  A0 49 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  0D B8 00 00  3C 10 E4 30  08 00 03 A8  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D09 F00:  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  22 10 08 96  06 04 10 00  00 00 04 06  10 00 01 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 06 06 00  F1 01 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 D2 00 D2  F1 FF 01 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 58 03 C8  00 00 00 00  10 A0 42 01  20 80 00 00 
      Offset 60:  10 08 00 00  12 0C 30 00  43 00 11 70  80 0C 4C 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 48 01  00 00 01 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  05 B0 01 00  0C 30 E0 FE  90 49 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  0D B8 00 00  3C 10 E4 30  08 00 03 A8  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D11 F00:  Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 91 43  07 00 30 02  00 01 06 01  10 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  19 60 00 00  25 60 00 00  11 60 00 00  21 60 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 60 00 00  00 90 40 D4  00 00 00 00  3C 10 E4 30 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  60 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  10 00 B8 20  01 00 10 00  00 00 20 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  05 70 84 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  01 70 22 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  12 00 10 00  0F 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  06 00 40 2C  DA 80 B4 01  FA 80 B4 01 
      Offset 90:  16 80 B4 01  16 80 B4 01  16 80 B4 01  16 80 B4 01 
      Offset A0:  DA A0 FA A0  7A A0 7A A0  7A A0 7A A0  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 20 00 00 
      Offset E0:  80 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D12 F00:  Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 97 43  16 00 A0 02  00 10 03 0C  10 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 80 40 D4  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  3C 10 E4 30 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  80 03 00 00  11 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  40 13 01 F0  00 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 80  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D12 F01:  Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 98 43  16 00 A0 02  00 10 03 0C  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 70 40 D4  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  3C 10 E4 30 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D12 F02:  Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 96 43  16 00 B0 02  00 20 03 0C  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 95 40 D4  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  3C 10 E4 30 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  C0 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  11 02 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  40 20 9E 90  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  20 20 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 C0  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  01 E4 02 7E  00 00 40 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  0A 00 E0 20  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D13 F00:  Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 97 43  16 00 A0 02  00 10 03 0C  10 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 60 40 D4  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  3C 10 E4 30 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  11 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  80 03 11 00  11 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  40 13 01 F0  00 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 80  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D13 F01:  Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 98 43  16 00 A0 02  00 10 03 0C  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 50 40 D4  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  3C 10 E4 30 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  11 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D13 F02:  Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 96 43  16 00 B0 02  00 20 03 0C  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 94 40 D4  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  3C 10 E4 30 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  C0 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  13 02 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  40 00 9E 90  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  20 20 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 C0  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  01 E4 02 7E  00 00 40 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  0A 00 E0 20  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D14 F00:  ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 85 43  03 04 30 D2  3A 00 05 0C  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  3C 10 E4 30 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  B0 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  44 69 00 FC  00 00 00 00  0F FF 00 00  00 00 00 C0 
      Offset 50:  C2 02 F0 0F  F0 0F F0 0F  21 0B F0 0F  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  01 00 A7 20  BF 6E DE 03  FF 93 00 00  20 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  08 00 C0 FE  FF 2F 00 00  00 00 B0 0B 
      Offset 80:  60 02 C3 3F  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  01 0B 00 00  F9 CE 7F 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  0D 00 00 00  0D 00 58 09  25 C8 2D 02  06 63 28 10 
      Offset B0:  08 00 02 A8  00 00 D0 FE  00 00 00 00  F0 07 08 19 
      Offset C0:  FF FF FF FF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 01 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  20 B9 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  D8 0C 00 00  00 00 44 00  00 00 00 00  1A 00 30 00 

    B00 D14 F02:  High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 83 43  06 00 10 04  00 00 03 04  08 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  04 00 40 D4  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  3C 10 13 36 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 00 42 C8  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  05 00 80 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D14 F03:  PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 9D 43  0F 00 20 02  00 00 01 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  02 10 9D 43 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  04 00 00 00  41 FF 03 FF  03 FF 00 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  90 0E 00 FE  0E 00 0F 00  B8 FF FF FF 
      Offset 70:  67 45 23 00  01 00 00 00  1D 00 00 00  05 0A 00 00 
      Offset 80:  08 00 03 A8  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 08  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  02 00 B0 FE  2F 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 E9  F2 FF 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 08 00  F7 FF FF FF  00 00 00 78 
      Offset D0:  00 FF FF 00  00 00 00 FF  FF FF FF 00  00 00 00 0C 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D14 F04:  ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 84 43  07 04 A0 02  00 01 04 06  00 40 81 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 80 8F 40  10 10 80 22 
      Offset 20:  F0 FF 00 00  F0 FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  26 00 2C FF  00 00 00 00  0C 0F 3D D1  0B 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 01 00 00  08 00 03 A8  00 00 00 00  85 00 FF FF 
      Offset 60:  CA 0E 17 00  BA D8 10 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 02 06 
      Offset E0:  00 00 80 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D14 F05:  Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 99 43  16 00 A0 02  00 10 03 0C  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 40 40 D4  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  3C 10 E4 30 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  12 03 00 00 
      Offset 40:  80 01 02 00  11 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  40 13 1F F0  00 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 80  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D18 F00:  PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  22 10 00 13  00 00 10 00  40 00 00 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  80 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  20 48 2E 01  30 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  08 00 01 21  20 20 11 11  60 0A F5 1F  03 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  B6 05 10 00  00 00 00 00  07 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D18 F01:  PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  22 10 01 13  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  03 00 00 00  00 00 BF 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  03 0A 00 00  00 0B 00 00 
      Offset 90:  03 00 C0 00  80 FF CF 00  03 00 D0 00  00 1F D4 00 
      Offset A0:  03 20 D4 00  80 2F D4 00  03 30 D4 00  00 FF DF 00 
      Offset B0:  03 00 E0 00  80 FF EF 00  03 00 F0 00  00 FF FF 00 
      Offset C0:  13 00 00 00  00 F0 FF 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D18 F02:  PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  22 10 02 13  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  01 00 00 00  01 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  E0 3E 38 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  36 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  35 FB BD 4D  3F 13 22 00 
      Offset 90:  20 00 60 00  7B 80 41 BE  13 00 00 80  43 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  A8 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  61 E6 B3 52  CE 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  7C 7F EA 2F 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D18 F03:  PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  22 10 03 13  00 00 10 00  00 00 00 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  F0 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  27 3B 0B 0A  40 00 10 0A  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  01 00 60 1A  C0 00 00 10  08 08 00 08 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  76 08 00 30  00 00 00 00  01 11 00 85 
      Offset 80:  00 E3 00 EF  EE 00 E6 80  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  BC 02 01 80  00 18 00 3C  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  4E 02 05 00  25 00 00 03  40 42 03 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  20 04 00 00  81 1F 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  0F 00 10 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  31 0F 20 00 

    B00 D18 F04:  PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  22 10 04 13  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B01 D05 F00:  ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 12 96  07 04 10 00  00 00 00 03  10 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  08 00 00 C0  01 50 00 00  00 00 30 D4  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 20 D4  00 00 00 00  3C 10 E4 30 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  3C 10 E4 30 
      Offset 50:  01 A0 03 06  00 00 00 00  10 A0 12 00  A0 8F 00 00 
      Offset 60:  10 08 0A 00  01 0D 00 00  00 00 01 11  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  1F 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 01 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  05 00 81 00  0C 30 E0 FE  00 00 00 00  80 49 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B02 D00 F00:  Marvell Yukon 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  AB 11 57 43  07 00 10 00  10 00 00 02  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  04 00 10 D3  00 00 00 00  01 30 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  3C 10 E4 30 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  48 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 B0 80  09 C0 A0 01  01 5C 03 FE  00 01 00 13 
      Offset 50:  03 5C F4 83  16 07 90 82  80 40 10 01  05 C0 80 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 02 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 31 00 00  00 00 00 00  82 A8 E8 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  A0 25 26 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  F7 00 00 FF  40 00 08 01  0C 31 33 40  04 0A 10 44 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 05  00 00 60 20  FA 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  10 00 12 00  C0 8F 64 00  00 40 19 00  11 AC 07 01 
      Offset D0:  4B 00 11 10  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B06 D00 F00:  Broadcom 4322AG 802.11a/b/g/draft-n Wi-Fi Adapter [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  E4 14 2B 43  06 00 10 00  01 00 80 02  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  04 00 00 D2  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  3C 10 80 13 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  40 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  11 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  01 58 03 06  08 40 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  09 E8 78 00  0B 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 10 00 18  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  03 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 03 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 01 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  10 00 01 00  A0 8F 64 00  00 00 09 00  11 6C 07 00 
      Offset E0:  43 00 11 10  00 00 00 00  05 D0 80 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    C000:0000  U.u...........................IBM............... 761295520......
    C000:0040  ................06/26/08,11:34:55...............................
    C000:0080  .....................RS780M.PCI_EXPRESS.DDR2...HP_PrincePearl RS
    C000:00C0  780M DDR2 200e/500m                                        .....
    C000:0100   ...(C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. .ATOMBIOSBK-ATI VER010.
    C000:0140  088.000.001.029421.br29421.bin .401131  .74303   .        .HP_Pr
    C000:0180  incePearl\Config.h....$...ATOM..k.S.......(..P........B.....PCIR
    C000:01C0  ............u.X.....ATI ATOMBIOS..>.............................
    C000:0200  .V.......LP. .^..fPfQfRfSfUfVfW..........z..0....f......f.(.....
    C000:0240  .2.......)..)..).......A).U).v).i........DP. u......d.gd.......L
    C000:0280  P........f.......fP. .....fXt.. f.........f_f^f]f[fZfYfX........
    C000:02C0  .F.f3..F...F..R.....0DZ..........f......&.f.\.f.L.;.u...f.^.f.N.
    C000:0300  ...........>}..u...**[email protected]|.]l
    C000:0340  ..~.....pp........Xf.......**....Zf.jf.|f...PMID...K.............
    C000:0380  .........f.........................fPfR.1f...f....fZfX.fPfR.1f..
    C000:03C0  .f....fZfX...... .t..:&..u$<.u .W....:&..u..K.....Ou...F....Q...


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    BIOS            Unknown
    HDD             FUJITSU MHZ2250BH G2 ATA Device
    Monitor         LPL3D01: Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1002-4383: High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1002-4384: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1002-4385: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1002-4391: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1002-4396: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1002-4397: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1002-4398: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1002-4399: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1002-439D: PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1002-9612: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1022-1300: PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1022-1301: PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1022-1302: PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1022-1303: PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1022-1304: PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1022-9600: PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1022-9602: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1022-9604: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1022-9607: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1022-9608: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         11AB-4357: Marvell Yukon 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         14E4-432B: Broadcom 4322AG 802.11a/b/g/draft-n Wi-Fi Adapter [NoDB]
    PnP             HPQ0004: HP Mobile Data Protection Sensor [NoDB]
    PnP             HPQ0006: HP Quick Launch Buttons [NoDB]
    PnP             SYN0141: Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.
```

*DxDiag*:

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/10/2009, 23:43:28
       Machine name: KEVIN
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Business (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
       System Model: HP Compaq 6735s
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: AMD Turion(tm)X2 Ultra DualCore Mobile ZM-82 (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
             Memory: 2812MB RAM
          Page File: 1685MB used, 4148MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics (0x9612)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9612&SUBSYS_30E4103C&REV_00
   Display Memory: 1403 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 252 MB
    Shared Memory: 1150 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: atidxx32.dll,atidxx64,atiumdag.dll,atiumdva.dat,atiumd64,atiumd6a,atitmm64
   Driver Version: 7.15.0010.0096 (English)
      DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 5/21/2008 10:28:46, 1499136 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D552-11CF-BB71-EE10A1C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x1002
        Device ID: 0x9612
        SubSys ID: 0x30E4103C
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
 Deinterlace Caps: {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_11D4&DEV_194A&SUBSYS_103C3613&REV_1004
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ADIHdAud.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.0001.5860 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/8/2008 15:45:32, 378880 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: AnalogDevices
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Speakers (Bluetooth Hands-free Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: 
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: {0.0.0.00000000}.{74d7e0bf-a5ed-4913-a6aa-895268553b77}
         Driver Version:  ()
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: No
          Date and Size: , 0 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: 
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: ADIHdAud.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.0001.5860 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/8/2008 15:45:32, 378880 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Headset Microphone (Bluetooth Hands-free Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: {0.0.1.00000000}.{8e336610-277e-48f8-b6b6-751c5c099727}
         Driver Version:  ()
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: , 0 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: HP Quick Launch Buttons
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x3647, 0x0001
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Bluetooth Remote Control HID Device
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0xFFFE, 0xFFFE
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4398
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 194560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard with HP QLB
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Upper Filters: HpqKbFiltr
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: HpqKbFiltr.sys, 6/19/2007 01:12:04, 16768 bytes
| Driver: wdfcoinstaller01005.dll, 11/2/2006 15:09:50, 1419232 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:44, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:48, 35384 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:48, 15872 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:48, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:44, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:48, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn0141
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x13EE, 0x0003
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:44, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:44, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:26, 54328 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:44, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:44, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 125.9 GB
Total Space: 228.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: FUJITSU MHZ2250BH G2 ATA Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 1.6 GB
Total Space: 9.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: FUJITSU MHZ2250BH G2 ATA Device

      Drive: F:
 Free Space: 1.0 GB
Total Space: 1.0 GB
File System: FAT32
      Model: FUJITSU MHZ2250BH G2 ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633L ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 67072 bytes

      Drive: G:
      Model: TOZA 7O1E3CPQ SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 67072 bytes

      Drive: H:
      Model: WRQBYX 89ABOP6FO SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 67072 bytes

      Drive: I:
      Model: WRQBYX 89ABOP6FO SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Broadcom 4322AG 802.11a/b/g/draft-n Wi-Fi Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_432B&SUBSYS_1380103C&REV_01\4&29970263&0&0048
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4357&SUBSYS_30E4103C&REV_10\4&22CE274E&0&0020
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9608&SUBSYS_30E4103C&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&48
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:26, 151096 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9607&SUBSYS_30E4103C&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&38
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:26, 151096 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9604&SUBSYS_30E4103C&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&20
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:26, 151096 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9602&SUBSYS_96021022&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&08
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:26, 151096 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9600&SUBSYS_30E4103C&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1304&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&C4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1303&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1302&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1301&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1300&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_40\3&2ACF1E9&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9612&SUBSYS_30E4103C&REV_00\4&142C7AA&0&2808
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 7.01.0001.0747 (English), 5/21/2008 11:35:06, 3552768 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 8/23/2006 18:26:58, 328162 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 8/23/2006 18:26:58, 929 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 9/8/2007 23:37:08, 52400 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativpkxx.vp, 5/30/2007 12:37:38, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativokxx.vp, 5/30/2007 12:37:38, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 4/18/2007 09:19:50, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0012 (English), 5/21/2008 09:47:22, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\atiumdag.dll, 7.14.0010.0567 (English), 5/21/2008 10:23:44, 3074560 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\atiumdva.dll, 7.14.0010.0182 (English), 5/21/2008 10:09:46, 4088832 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\atitmmxx.dll, 6.14.0011.0017 (English), 5/21/2008 10:38:12, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 3/6/2008 11:40:54, 168883 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\atiumdva.dat, 5/21/2008 10:09:24, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 7.14.0010.0001 (English), 5/21/2008 09:59:24, 47104 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\atibrtmon.exe, 3/4/2008 20:02:00, 90112 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4190 (English), 5/21/2008 10:36:04, 671744 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\Ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4176 (English), 5/21/2008 10:37:12, 258048 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2530 (English), 5/21/2008 10:38:00, 315392 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2513 (English), 5/21/2008 10:37:40, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3063.15551 (English), 5/21/2008 10:38:24, 372736 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.7417 (English), 5/21/2008 10:21:46, 9662464 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\atidxx32.dll, 7.15.0010.0096 (English), 5/21/2008 10:28:46, 1499136 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\atiogl.xml, 1/21/2008 10:48:20, 12477 bytes

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439D&SUBSYS_439D1002&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&A3
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:26, 16440 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4399&SUBSYS_30E4103C&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&A5
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_30E4103C&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&99
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_30E4103C&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&91
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_30E4103C&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&98
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_30E4103C&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&90
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_30E4103C&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&9A
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 10:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_30E4103C&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&92
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 10:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:28, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4391&SUBSYS_30E4103C&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&88
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:26, 28728 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:26, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:26, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:26, 110136 bytes

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_30E4103C&REV_3A\3&2ACF1E9&0&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&A4
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:26, 151096 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_3613103C&REV_00\3&2ACF1E9&0&A2
   Driver: C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6001.17036 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:46, 53760 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
QuickTime Audio Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
QuickTime Video Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
InterVideo Video Decoder,0x00700000,2,4,IVIVIDEO.ax,5.00.0011.1251
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.2932
Theora Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfTheoraDecoder.dll,
Vorbis Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfVorbisDecoder.dll,
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
CoreVorbis Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,CoreVorbis.ax,1.01.0000.0079
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.2932
InterVideo Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,IviAudioProcess.ax,
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPC - Mpa Splitter,0x00600001,1,1,MpaSplitter.ax,1.02.1125.0000
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0x3fffffff,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.2932
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
DivX AAC Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,daac.ax,7.01.0000.0010
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MPC - RealVideo Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.02.1125.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Intervideo CDSF Filter,0x00200000,0,1,ivicdsf.ax,9.00.0000.0000
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18063
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
OGM Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfOGMDecoder.dll,
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PDVD9),0x00602000,2,3,CLVsd.ax,8.04.0000.0330
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPC - MP4 Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.dll,1.02.1125.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.02.0004.0008
MPC - FLV Splitter (Gabest),0x00600000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.02.1125.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
MPC - CDDA Reader,0x00600000,0,1,cddareader.ax,1.02.1125.0000
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0063.0013
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0063.0013
Subtitle VMR9 Filter,0x00800002,1,1,dsfSubtitleVMR9.dll,
MPC - Mpa Source,0x00600001,0,0,MpaSplitter.ax,1.02.1125.0000
Theora Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfTheoraEncoder.dll,
Vorbis Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfVorbisEncoder.dll,
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.02.0004.0008
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPC - MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.dll,1.02.1125.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Xvid MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,xvid.ax,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
madFlac Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,madFlac.ax,1.08.0000.0000
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Annodex Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfAnxMux.dll,
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
MPC - Ogg Source,0x00600001,0,0,OggSplitter.ax,1.02.1125.0000
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6001.18063
DivX H.264 Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,DivXDecH264.ax,8.01.0000.0094
Speex Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfSpeexEncoder.dll,
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Speex Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfSpeexDecoder.dll,
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
MPC - RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.02.1125.0000
FLAC Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfFLACEncoder.dll,
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,6.03.0000.0084
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
InterVideo Audio Decoder,0x00700000,1,1,iviaudio.ax,5.00.0011.1251
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0063.0013
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.02.1101.0000
MPC - RealAudio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.02.1125.0000
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.02.1101.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPC - Ogg Splitter,0x00600001,1,1,OggSplitter.ax,1.02.1125.0000
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.09.0063.0013
DivX MKV Demux,0x00200000,0,1,DMFSource.ax,1.00.0000.0047
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6001.18063
InterVideo Navigator,0x00190000,0,3,Ivinav.ax,5.00.0011.1251
DC-Bass Source,0x00400000,0,1,DCBassSource.ax,1.02.0000.0000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
MPC - DTS/AC3/DD+ Source,0x00600000,0,1,dtsac3source.ax,1.02.1125.0000
CMML Raw Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfCMMLRawSource.dll,
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.2932
CMML Decode Filter,0x00800002,1,1,dsfCMMLDecoder.dll,
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
VP7 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp7dec.ax,7.00.0010.0000
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
madFlac Source,0x00600000,0,1,madFlac.ax,1.08.0000.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPC - FLV Source (Gabest),0x00600000,0,0,FLVSplitter.ax,1.02.1125.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6001.18063
MPC - CDXA Reader,0x00600000,0,1,cdxareader.ax,1.02.1125.0000
MPC - MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.dll,1.02.1125.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.02.0004.0008
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.2932
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.02.0004.0008
MPC - RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.02.1125.0000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MPC - MPEG4 Video Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.dll,1.02.1125.0000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.09.0063.0013
AC3File,0x00600000,0,1,ac3file.ax,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6001.18000
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.2932
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
DivX 6.8.5 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
ffdshow Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
VP60® Simple Profile ,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
VP61® Advanced Profile,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Xvid MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
DivX 6.8.5 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (SoundMAX Integrated,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Headset Microphone (Bluetooth H,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Bluetooth Hands-free Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundMAX HD Audio I,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
HP Webcam [VGA],0x00200000,0,2,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Bluetooth Hands-free Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundMAX HD Audio O,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6001.18000

Video Capture Sources:
HP Webcam [VGA],0x00200000,0,2,,6.00.6001.18000

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (SoundMAX Integrated D,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
DirectSound: Speakers (Bluetooth Hands-free Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
DirectSound: Speakers (SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Speakers (Bluetooth Hands-free ,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
```
Error Report Created by Game:


```
[Build info]
Application: Sims3
BuildTime:   2009-04-29-1826
BuildUser:   codebuilder
BuildHost:   SIMS-BUILD108
BuildConfig: Release
BuldVersion: 0.0.0.11195
Commandline: C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\The Sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3.exe


[System info]
Computer name: KEVIN
Computer DNS name: Kevin
User name: User
EA_PLATFORM: Windows on X86
OS name: Windows Vista
OS version number: 6.0.6001
OS service pack: Service Pack 1
Debugger present: no
CPU count: 2
Processor type: x86
Processor level: 17
Processor revision: 769
Memory load: 46%
Total physical memory: 2812 Mb
Available physical memory: 1509 Mb
Total page file memory: 5834 Mb
Available page file memory: 4231 Mb
Total virtual memory: 2047 Mb
Free virtual memory: 1834 Mb

[Application info]
Language: C++
Compiler: Microsoft Visual C++ compiler, version 1400
App path: C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\The Sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3.exe
App version: 0.0.0.11195

[Exception info]
date: 2009-06-11
time: 01.27.48
type: ACCESS_VIOLATION reading address 0x00000034
address: 0x00501682 "C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\The Sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3.exe":0x0001:0x00100682

[Call stack]
C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\The Sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3.exe
0x00501682

C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\The Sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3.exe
0x024e424f


[Stack data]
0012f340 | 00 00 00 00<f0>49 60 03 91 e9 6c 00 60 8e 6c 03 | .....I`...l.`.l. |
0012f350 | b9 e9 6c 00 00 17 60 03 b1 17 58 00 c0 d0 62 03 | ..l...`...X...b. |
0012f360 | f0 22 5f 03 00 00 00 00 5b 1c 58 00 c8 d0 62 03 | ."_.....[.X...b. |
0012f370 | 10 23 5f 03 00 17 60 03 9a 1c 58 00 00 17 60 03 | .#_...`...X...`. |
0012f380 | 0a e9 c0 00 bc fe 12 00 f0 22 5f 03 88 ff 12 00 | ........."_..... |
0012f390 | 01 bb f8 75 74 2b ec 00 74 2b ec 00 76 2b ec 00 | ...ut+..t+..v+.. |
0012f3a0 | 2c 97 df 00 01 35 d0 00 30 f3 5f 03 44 f3 5f 03 | ,....5..0._.D._. |
0012f3b0 | 34 f7 5f 03 2c 97 df 00 43 00 3a 00 5c 00 50 00 | 4._.,...C.:.\.P. |
0012f3c0 | 72 00 6f 00 67 00 72 00 61 00 6d 00 20 00 46 00 | r.o.g.r.a.m. .F. |
0012f3d0 | 69 00 6c 00 65 00 73 00 5c 00 45 00 6c 00 65 00 | i.l.e.s.\.E.l.e. |
0012f3e0 | 63 00 74 00 72 00 6f 00 6e 00 69 00 63 00 20 00 | c.t.r.o.n.i.c. . |
0012f3f0 | 41 00 72 00 74 00 73 00 5c 00 54 00 68 00 65 00 | A.r.t.s.\.T.h.e. |
0012f400 | 20 00 53 00 69 00 6d 00 73 00 20 00 33 00 5c 00 |  .S.i.m.s. .3.\. |
0012f410 | 47 00 61 00 6d 00 65 00 5c 00 42 00 69 00 6e 00 | G.a.m.e.\.B.i.n. |
0012f420 | 5c 00 00 00 53 00 33 00 2e 00 65 00 78 00 65 00 | \...S.3...e.x.e. |
0012f430 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................ |
0012f440 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................ |
0012f450 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................ |
0012f460 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................ |
0012f470 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................ |
0012f480 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................ |
0012f490 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................ |
0012f4a0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................ |
0012f4b0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................ |
0012f4c0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................ |
0012f4d0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................ |
0012f4e0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................ |
0012f4f0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................ |
0012f500 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ................ |
0012f510 | 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 1d 90 b7 77 | ...............w |
0012f520 | 38 f5 12 00 5f 1d f6 75 54 f5 12 00 03 00 00 00 | 8..._..uT....... |
0012f530 | 1b 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 74 f6 12 00 a4 9d bf 64 | ........t......d |
0012f540 | 54 f5 12 00 03 00 00 00 1b 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 | T............... |

[Instruction data]
00501602 => DasmX86Dll.dll not found. 

[Registers]
eip: 00501682
eax: 00000000
ebx: 03601700
ecx: 002537e8
edx: 035fcfa0
esi: 00000000
edi: 03601700
ebp: 0362d0c8
efl: 00210202
esp: 0012f344

[Modules]
base 0x00400000 size 0x00b67000 entry 0x00c8c811 "TS3.exe"                                        "C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\The Sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3.exe"
base 0x77790000 size 0x00127000 entry 0x00000000 "ntdll.dll"                                      "C:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll"
base 0x75f40000 size 0x000db000 entry 0x75f84592 "kernel32.dll"                                   "C:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll"
base 0x6dbf0000 size 0x001ba000 entry 0x6dc21c65 "d3d9.dll"                                       "C:\windows\system32\d3d9.dll"
base 0x77330000 size 0x000aa000 entry 0x7733a396 "msvcrt.dll"                                     "C:\windows\system32\msvcrt.dll"
base 0x76de0000 size 0x0009d000 entry 0x76df642d "USER32.dll"                                     "C:\windows\system32\USER32.dll"
base 0x75ec0000 size 0x0004b000 entry 0x75ec8d50 "GDI32.dll"                                      "C:\windows\system32\GDI32.dll"
base 0x77520000 size 0x000c6000 entry 0x775588cf "ADVAPI32.dll"                                   "C:\windows\system32\ADVAPI32.dll"
base 0x775f0000 size 0x000c2000 entry 0x77636cbb "RPCRT4.dll"                                     "C:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.dll"
base 0x75500000 size 0x00008000 entry 0x7550122f "VERSION.dll"                                    "C:\windows\system32\VERSION.dll"
base 0x6e6a0000 size 0x00006000 entry 0x6e6a1210 "d3d8thk.dll"                                    "C:\windows\system32\d3d8thk.dll"
base 0x747a0000 size 0x0000c000 entry 0x747a1cbd "dwmapi.dll"                                     "C:\windows\system32\dwmapi.dll"
base 0x012f0000 size 0x00267000 entry 0x0150af6c "d3dx9_31.dll"                                   "C:\windows\system32\d3dx9_31.dll"
base 0x66d20000 size 0x000e5000 entry 0x66d21d15 "DDRAW.dll"                                      "C:\windows\system32\DDRAW.dll"
base 0x66f20000 size 0x00006000 entry 0x66f21260 "DCIMAN32.dll"                                   "C:\windows\system32\DCIMAN32.dll"
base 0x76050000 size 0x0018a000 entry 0x7605175d "SETUPAPI.dll"                                   "C:\windows\system32\SETUPAPI.dll"
base 0x77960000 size 0x0008d000 entry 0x77963f27 "OLEAUT32.dll"                                   "C:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.dll"
base 0x77190000 size 0x00144000 entry 0x771db79c "ole32.dll"                                      "C:\windows\system32\ole32.dll"
base 0x762d0000 size 0x00b10000 entry 0x7636767d "SHELL32.dll"                                    "C:\windows\system32\SHELL32.dll"
base 0x77080000 size 0x00058000 entry 0x7709a66a "SHLWAPI.dll"                                    "C:\windows\system32\SHLWAPI.dll"
base 0x74fc0000 size 0x0009b000 entry 0x74fc232b "MSVCR80.dll"                                    "C:\windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.3053_none_d08d7bba442a9b36\MSVCR80.dll"
base 0x77170000 size 0x0001e000 entry 0x7717134d "IMM32.dll"                                      "C:\windows\system32\IMM32.dll"
base 0x776c0000 size 0x000c8000 entry 0x776c16c0 "MSCTF.dll"                                      "C:\windows\system32\MSCTF.dll"
base 0x770f0000 size 0x0007d000 entry 0x770f9ade "USP10.dll"                                      "C:\windows\system32\USP10.dll"
base 0x72450000 size 0x000dc000 entry 0x724513c1 "dbghelp.dll"                                    "C:\windows\system32\dbghelp.dll"
base 0x75e30000 size 0x00007000 entry 0x75e3154b "PSAPI.DLL"                                      "C:\windows\system32\PSAPI.DLL"
base 0x75940000 size 0x00075000 entry 0x75944231 "NETAPI32.dll"                                   "C:\windows\system32\NETAPI32.dll"
base 0x76020000 size 0x0002d000 entry 0x76021434 "WS2_32.dll"                                     "C:\windows\system32\WS2_32.dll"
base 0x77070000 size 0x00006000 entry 0x770716b8 "NSI.dll"                                        "C:\windows\system32\NSI.dll"
base 0x72bb0000 size 0x00070000 entry 0x72bb156e "DSOUND.dll"                                     "C:\windows\system32\DSOUND.dll"
base 0x75150000 size 0x00032000 entry 0x75153419 "WINMM.dll"                                      "C:\windows\system32\WINMM.dll"
base 0x75110000 size 0x00039000 entry 0x75111721 "OLEACC.dll"                                     "C:\windows\system32\OLEACC.dll"
base 0x750c0000 size 0x0001a000 entry 0x750c3d92 "POWRPROF.dll"                                   "C:\windows\system32\POWRPROF.dll"
base 0x778c0000 size 0x00009000 entry 0x778c1303 "LPK.DLL"                                        "C:\windows\system32\LPK.DLL"
base 0x10000000 size 0x00017000 entry 0x10005324 "APSHook.dll"                                    "C:\windows\system32\APSHook.dll"
base 0x74dd0000 size 0x0019e000 entry 0x74e043e5 "comctl32.dll"                                   "C:\windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.6001.18000_none_5cdbaa5a083979cc\comctl32.dll"
base 0x74470000 size 0x0000a000 entry 0x744755e0 "xinput9_1_0.dll"                                "C:\windows\system32\xinput9_1_0.dll"
base 0x67810000 size 0x00023000 entry 0x6781b70c "glu32.dll"                                      "C:\windows\system32\glu32.dll"
base 0x64bf0000 size 0x000cb000 entry 0x64c8c12d "OPENGL32.dll"                                   "C:\windows\system32\OPENGL32.dll"
base 0x74840000 size 0x0003f000 entry 0x7484eb31 "uxtheme.dll"                                    "C:\windows\system32\uxtheme.dll"
base 0x6d8d0000 size 0x0031b000 entry 0x6d8d1000 "atiumdag.dll"                                   "C:\windows\system32\atiumdag.dll"
base 0x6d4d0000 size 0x003fd000 entry 0x6d4d1000 "atiumdva.dll"                                   "C:\windows\system32\atiumdva.dll"
base 0x75cd0000 size 0x00014000 entry 0x75cd1235 "Secur32.dll"                                    "C:\windows\system32\Secur32.dll"
base 0x003c0000 size 0x00018000 entry 0x003c6059 "ItClient.dll"                                   "c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ItClient.dll"
base 0x73c00000 size 0x00085000 entry 0x73c0193b "Comctl32.dll"                                   "C:\windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.6001.18000_none_886786f450a74a05\Comctl32.dll"
base 0x778d0000 size 0x00084000 entry 0x778d232e "CLBCatQ.DLL"                                    "C:\windows\system32\CLBCatQ.DLL"
base 0x75210000 size 0x0003b000 entry 0x752112fd "rsaenh.dll"                                     "C:\windows\system32\rsaenh.dll"
base 0x752d0000 size 0x000d7000 entry 0x752d1242 "winbrand.dll"                                   "C:\windows\system32\winbrand.dll"
base 0x74f80000 size 0x0002d000 entry 0x74f81685 "WINTRUST.dll"                                   "C:\windows\system32\WINTRUST.dll"
base 0x757a0000 size 0x000f1000 entry 0x757a169d "CRYPT32.dll"                                    "C:\windows\system32\CRYPT32.dll"
base 0x75900000 size 0x00012000 entry 0x7590359e "MSASN1.dll"                                     "C:\windows\system32\MSASN1.dll"
base 0x75cf0000 size 0x0001e000 entry 0x75cf152d "USERENV.dll"                                    "C:\windows\system32\USERENV.dll"
base 0x75f10000 size 0x00029000 entry 0x75f112d0 "imagehlp.dll"                                   "C:\windows\system32\imagehlp.dll"
base 0x02580000 size 0x00035000 entry 0x0258aae6 "btmmhook.dll"                                   "C:\windows\system32\btmmhook.dll"
base 0x6e510000 size 0x00006000 entry 0x6e511160 "IconCodecService.dll"                           "C:\windows\system32\IconCodecService.dll"
base 0x73b40000 size 0x000b3000 entry 0x73b4e4c3 "WindowsCodecs.dll"                              "C:\windows\system32\WindowsCodecs.dll"

[Register memory]
ebx 03601700 |<10>1c 62 03 a0 cf 62 03 90 5d d1 00 00 00 00 00 | ..b...b..]...... |
    03601710 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 65 00 64 00 00 00 72 00 00 00 | ......e.d...r... |
ecx 002537e0 |                        <00>00 00 00 00 00 00 00 |         ........ |
    002537f0 | a0 cf 5f 03 e0 1e 6c 03 10 3a 60 03 30 05 6e 03 | .._...l..:`.0.n. |
    00253800 | f8 37 25 00 f8 37 25 00                         | .7%..7%.         |
edx 035fcfa0 |<00>00 00 00 11 00 00 00 e0 1e 6c 03 e8 37 25 00 | ..........l..7%. |
    035fcfb0 | 10 00 00 00 90 02 00 00 38 3b 25 00 38 3b 25 00 | ........8;%.8;%. |
edi 03601700 |<10>1c 62 03 a0 cf 62 03 90 5d d1 00 00 00 00 00 | ..b...b..]...... |
    03601710 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 65 00 64 00 00 00 72 00 00 00 | ......e.d...r... |
ebp 0362d0c0 |                        <f0>49 60 03 4f 42 4e 02 |         .I`.OBN. |
    0362d0d0 | 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 6b 00 73 00 | ............k.s. |
    0362d0e0 | 00 00 00 00 31 00 00 00                         | ....1...         |

[Extra]
(none)
```
Im not too sure what other info is required, However if anything else is needed i will get right on it


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Video card not supported, not on the list anyway.


----------



## Tolan93 (Jun 11, 2009)

manic said:


> Video card not supported, not on the list anyway.


I dont see how this would cause the crashes, Wouldnt a message pop up saying my video card is unsupported?, And i ran the Requirements test and it says everything is over the minimum requirements to play.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello,
it is not necessary that a message pop up, your video card is built in in the motherboard (integrated) and it is very poor to be able to run the game
if it is a laptop, you are out of luck and you can't upgrade, but if you have a desktop post your PSU (power Supply unit) wattage and the amps under the +12V to see that, open the side case of your PC and look at the stickers on the PSU


----------

